# 4-6-13



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Is anyone headed out this weekend? We are looking at leaving OB around noon on Saturday morning headed to the floaters. Just wondering if there will be anyone else out there...

Otto II


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

hey otto, this is rusty ,jason's friend. my son ,jess and i are headed out saturday morning. we will be in a 23 contender. hope to see you out there


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Rusty, where are you headed too? Are you staying out overnight?


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

no, were making it a long day trip. some where around the marlin , depending on the water color


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

rustyboat said:


> hey otto, this is rusty ,jason's friend. my son ,jess and i are headed out saturday morning. we will be in a 23 contender. hope to see you out there


If you dont mind me asking do you have twins on a single on your boat? I have a 21ft single screw cape I wanna make the run in I'm just unsure about the single engine deal. Thanks man.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

U can make it we do ot in a 21 footer .we are plannong a cc trip soon if u want to follow us.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

as long as you have the fuel, a single can make the run just as well. I would do it on a day I knew there were going to be people out there though just in case you run into trouble...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

MissKristy said:


> U can make it we do ot in a 21 footer .we are plannong a cc trip soon if u want to follow us.


I know I talked to you last summer about it but never made it out with you guys. I'm going to get off of my butt and do it this year. When I get closer to going ill shoot you a pm and see if y'all are going any time around then. Thanks again.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

reeldog80 said:


> as long as you have the fuel, a single can make the run just as well. I would do it on a day I knew there were going to be people out there though just in case you run into trouble...


I have plenty of fuel. I'm hold 130gals so i should be fine. You are right there is no way I would go unless I know someone else was going. Thank you your help. Y'all be safe and post up a some good pics and report!


----------

